# Can not Recieve 129 with new 211 and dish1000 antenna.. PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## AlabamaGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

I just got the new dish 1000 and a 211 receiver, and the 110 and 119 come in strong, but according to the receivers built in signal checker, the 129 doesnt come in at all. But, if you hook a Db signal meter directly to the LNB for 129, the signal is around 100Db. This is a mystery to me, as it was also to the tech they sent out, which had only been doing this for 8 months. I need some help. Any Suggestions??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AlabamaGuy said:


> I just got the new dish 1000 and a 211 receiver, and the 110 and 119 come in strong, but according to the receivers built in signal checker, the 129 doesnt come in at all. But, if you hook a Db signal meter directly to the LNB for 129, the signal is around 100Db. This is a mystery to me, as it was also to the tech they sent out, which had only been doing this for 8 months. I need some help. Any Suggestions??


1. Make sure that the Twin LNB is a DP PLUS
2. Verify that the cabling between the DP LNB (129) and the DP PLUS Twin LNB (110,119) is good and you're using the correct input (LNB IN).
3. Make sure that when you do the signal check you are checking a transponder on 129 that is active.

It is possible that the DP PLUS Twin LNB is defective.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also verify your alignment.

The Dish1000 is intended to get 100/119/129, with 119 being in the center. But it is possible to have your dish misaligned such that you are getting 100 in the center, 119 where 129 should be, and nothing on the first slot.

In the case where you say you are seeing 110 & 119, not seeing 129 but are getting a signal on that line... an easy test is to disconnect that one and see if you are missing 119 at your receiver.

If so, then you know your dish is misaligned and you need to try again 

Since you mentioned that the tech who installed was new at this... I wouldn't be surprised if this turned out to be the case. It appears to be a common error from what I've seen so far in the forums, for a first-time install of a Dish1000.


----------



## AlabamaGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

harsh said:


> 1. Make sure that the Twin LNB is a DP PLUS
> 2. Verify that the cabling between the DP LNB (129) and the DP PLUS Twin LNB (110,119) is good and you're using the correct input (LNB IN).
> 3. Make sure that when you do the signal check you are checking a transponder on 129 that is active.
> 
> It is possible that the DP PLUS Twin LNB is defective.


Yeah I downloaded and printed the dish 1000 install manual, and it says you must use the dual LNB for your 110/119 feed, and a single LNB for the 129 feed. Guess what, The tech installed Three separate LNBS and a DP34 Switch (Which the manual says is not compatible with Dish 1000 Setup. Go Figure. This Really Sucks

By the way, Does anybody know any good uses for that ethernet plug on the back of the 211? Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AlabamaGuy said:


> By the way, Does anybody know any good uses for that ethernet plug on the back of the 211? Thanks!


Not at the moment. It is one of those "intended for future use" ports that isn't yet activated.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Where in Alabama are you?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

AlabamaGuy said:


> Yeah I downloaded and printed the dish 1000 install manual, and it says you must use the dual LNB for your 110/119 feed, and a single LNB for the 129 feed. Guess what, The tech installed Three separate LNBS and a DP34 Switch (Which the manual says is not compatible with Dish 1000 Setup. Go Figure. This Really Sucks
> 
> By the way, Does anybody know any good uses for that ethernet plug on the back of the 211? Thanks!


If you're using the LNB In port on the DPP Twin (assuming you have a DPP Twin), don't. Run the coax from the 129 LNB directly to the DP34, along with the 110/119 LNB cables. The DPP Twin internal switch is disabled when an external switch is connected.


----------



## AlabamaGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

Mikey said:


> If you're using the LNB In port on the DPP Twin (assuming you have a DPP Twin), don't. Run the coax from the 129 LNB directly to the DP34, along with the 110/119 LNB cables. The DPP Twin internal switch is disabled when an external switch is connected.


There is no DPP twin. There are three separate LNBs Which I think is the problem.


----------



## AlabamaGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Where in Alabama are you?


 I am in the Tuscaloosa area.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish1000 usually comes with a DPP Twin which is supposedly incompatible with the DP34 though some have found the combination works despite some of the documentation.

3 separate LNBs to a DP34 will work fine as long as they're all DishPro.

This is sounding like an aiming issue (see post #3). The LNB in the 129 position is getting a strong signal, but from what satellite? Disconnect the other 2 LNBs from the DP34 and run a check switch.


----------

